# Breeder Head Count



## woahlookitsme (Nov 28, 2012)

Be proud of what you do and Post the following:

Your Name
Rabbitry Name
Breeds and Varieties you raise
Your most important win
What your goal is (longterm or shortterm)
and Website if you have one

Pictures of your most prized buns are encouraged  [preferably posed]
Comments are welcome but keep to a minimum

(Unrelated comments from people will not be tolerated as this is a rabbitry and show room thread)


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 28, 2012)

Sarah O
Owen's Bunnies
I exclusively raise Tans (Black, Blue, and Chocolate) but also have one Britannia Petite still used as a stud for friends (Chestnut Agouti)
My most important win so far has been Best Opposite Variety Black at the 2012 ARBA Convention out of 71 other black bucks. 
My goal is to one day win Best of Breed at the national level and a short term goal is to continue to make some nice tans and provide them for others to enjoy and show 
Website: http://owensbunnies.weebly.com/

Owens Chevy Silverado - he is my homegrown buck that has produced multiple RIS and BIS winners 






Widow Haven's Beyonce - she has also produced many winners and has consistently awesome babies





Hilton's Supercharged AKA Rocky - even though I no longer breed brits this little guy became a very prized bun and produced great typey babies


----------



## majorv (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm the other half of the rabbitry above . I currently raise and show Polish. I started out with Himalayans and they are still special to me...maybe one day. My most important win, to me, was winning Best Opposite of Breed at our state show last year. I'd love to win a BOBat any show, but the competition is stiff in our statewhen it comes to Polish.

This is Mr. Pibb...my best and favorite buck


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 29, 2012)

I no longer raise rabbits but did for 4 years in high school. The ONLY reason I quit was because of college. Here is what it used to be though. 

Lauren Doerr
LD Rabbitry (not licensed by arba)
Mini Rex in primarily Castor. Californians.
Grand Champion at my FFA show my 2nd year there. Also (this gets me mad) my sr. year in high school I though that a mini rex would never win the show (the judge HATED non meat breeds and had been a retired judge for 12-15 years). I decided to only show my californains at that show (we could only show a total of 4 rabbits) even though I had some nice mini rex finally. Turns out that the judge decides that he does not like meat breeds that day. A mini rex that I had breed and sold ended up WINNING the whole thing. (I had sold it because it was WAY to big). Sorry for the rant. I am proud of that rabbit though. Never did go to many arba shows and when I did not enough castor mini rex showed up for me to do good. 1 last win I want to share. I took my californian buck Big Boy (BB) to a show even though he was molting. He ended up winning BOSB there. The judge said that if he had not been molting that he would have one. Not bad for a rabbit thats lines were used for meat pen shows.
My goal in HS was to win Grand Champion and reserve greand champion each year (never happened). 
My website that has not been updated in a couple of years. http://www.freewebs.com/ldrabbitry/.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 30, 2012)

Your Name: Heather Vandiver
Rabbitry Name: Aya Sora Rabbitry
Breeds and Varieties you raise: Dutch in Blue, Steel and Chinchilla mainly- with some black, grays and torts as well. 
Your most important win: I've actually had several BOB with homebreds, Quite tickled with that!
What your goal is (longterm or shortterm) Grand out my homebreds
and Website if you have one: http://ayasorarabbitry.webs.com 



Sorry I don't have the links on hand for pictures of my babies!!!


----------



## CCWelch (Nov 30, 2012)

Corely Welch
Welch Rabbitry
I have Blue and White Beverens, Blue Checkered Giants, Californians, New Zealands(White and Broken Red), Satins (White, Red, and Copper) and English Spots in Black, Blue, Chocolate, Gray, and Lilac.
My most important wins have been BOB's on my Beverens

My short term goal is to get my Beverens breeding and my long term goal is to help get the Beverens off of the ALBC endangered breeds list.

I do have a website but it is terribly out of date:www.welchrabbitry.webs.com


I will post pictures later, I guess I cannot bring them up from Dropbox.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 1, 2012)

Brenda Nemmers
Once Upon A Lop
French lop in tri and orange, hope to add blue beverens or creme d' argents this summer or at least a doe
no wins yet, show season starts for me in feburary!
My goal is to work on the tris more to get a good line of winning tri-colors in midwest!
https://www.facebook.com/OnceUponALop?fref=ts

I will try to grab some new pics of the rabbits today. i never seem to be able to get out during the day for long with the kids and it being so cold lol.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't think there's that many of us left. That's why I lurk mostly. 
no offense to the pet folks but I do get tired of seeing "what breed is this bunny" and so forth. We need more show and breeding chatter.


----------



## Troller (Dec 4, 2012)

Though I'm not a breeder I did want to say that I do appreciate you guys and what you do for more then just identifying breeds. Keeping breeds intact and healthy is an admirable thing. Thanks.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 4, 2012)

i enjoy RT a lot more these days. I have been on RO for 5 years and I have made more relationships on RT in the past 2 months.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Dec 4, 2012)

I no longer have my rabbitry, but this is what it one was:
Winding Ridge Rabbitry
Mini Rex in black, blue, chocolate, lilac
My most important win was getting 4 legs with a black doe
My website was taken down I'll try to get some pics up though


----------



## Blue Giants (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been away for a while... :wave::
Rabbitry Name: Sunny Oaks Rabbits
Breeds and Varieties you raise: Flemish Giants (Blue, Black and White), Mini Rex (Black, Blue, BRoken) and Silver Fox (Black and Blue)
Your most important win: So far: 8 Flemish Best of Breed wins with Blues!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 5, 2012)

{{OH MY GOD CATHY!!! You are HERE!}}


----------



## Blue Giants (Dec 5, 2012)

So sorry I've been away... (so much going on...)
But this is Ella, one of my Junior Blue Does... (well, she'll be a 6/8 next week) but she has 2 legs on her so far... she is a real love!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 6, 2012)

I thought I had seen you before! Welcome Back


----------



## pamnock (Dec 6, 2012)

Pam - ARBA Rabbit Judge
Nock's Rabbitry
Son raises Dwarf Hotots and is current Pennsylvania State Duke and is in 4-H
nockrabbits.com Photos of our rabbits on our site. Also printable flash cards and color guide.


----------



## wendymac (Dec 7, 2012)

woahlookitsme said:


> Be proud of what you do and Post the following:
> 
> Your Name: Wendy MacDonald
> Rabbitry Name: West Wind's Rabbitry
> ...


----------



## RoyalLions18 (Dec 7, 2012)

Your Name --Rachel

Rabbitry Name-- Royal Lion's Rabbitry

Breeds and Varieties you raise Lionheads in mostly Chocolate but have other colors! And a few Hollands in Tort and Black.

Your most important win- Several BOS and BOV. I dont go to many shows do to time!

What your goal is (longterm or shortterm) My goal is to produce lionheads with short thick ears, nice manes and to stay 3lbs and under.


and Website if you have one 

http://royallionsrabbitry.weebly.com/index.html


Photo is Royal Lion's Young Knight. He is a Sable Point and is 2.6lbs at almost 5 months old and has tiny ears, not as thick as i would like tho. But he is a nice boy!

And his Sister Royal Lion's Show no Mercy she is a seal. She is also a cute little doe!


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, maybe I should update.
Welch Rabbitry now raises Beverens in both Blue and White, Giant Chinchillas, English Spots in Black, Gray and Chocolate, and Californians.
My greatest success to me was Best Opposite White Beveren at Nationals this year!

Sent from my SGH-T759 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 29, 2013)

Your Name: Sarah P.
Rabbitry Name: Blooming Angels Rabbitry(soon to be registared as soon as I get a new membership card, I lost my previous one)
Breeds and Varieties you raise: Holland Lops in solid and broken (black tort coloring) We just started in Hollands lops. We also raise Lionheads, we've raised them for 5ish years. We have Black torts, Rews and sometimes have black and seal popping up.
Your most important win: Well we've only had our regonzied breed since March and we had our first really nice rabbit born on Fathers day( June 16th 2013) so we haven't really participated in ARBA shows. But my lionhead tigger win BOB at an ARBA show and we were sent a 'leg' by accident lol, also our just turned 8 week old buck won 2/9 (or was it 10) in the junior class competing against bucks from some of the top youth breeders in Michigan. (the judge said he would have got first but he was getting antsy and started biting so she wanted to get him off the table)
What your goal is (longterm or shortterm) I want to improve my Holland lop herd. I am only 15 and my parents are making me keep my herd small but once I move out, I want to aim for the top 10 in the state for Michigan Breeders Open. All of my rabbits are chosen by me (type-wise) and I have to pay for anything extra (more rabbits, cages, toys, registration for rabbitry and to join clubs, I'm like a lone ranger on my breeding, lol. ) I want to improve my herd with each generation.
and Website if you have one:http://bloomingangelsrabbitry.weebly.com/ also PLEASE like my facebook page it is updated a lot more https://www.facebook.com/BloomingAngelsRabbitry?ref=hl

This is Merlin the one that placed 2nd at the show










This is Beast, Merlin's dad, excuse his pose he isn't squared off , he really has a nice HQ but he has weaker shoulders and he needs more bone





Beauty merlins mom: Shes ok but has amazing fur, she won best overall fur, and nothing can beat her personality! 





and I cant end this post without a lionhead this is Honey she is my baby girl she is my showmanship rabbit and faithful companion,


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 29, 2013)

RoyalLions18 said:


> Your Name --Rachel
> 
> Rabbitry Name-- Royal Lion's Rabbitry
> 
> ...


Your lionheads :clapping:
I love them! I am pretty sure I have your lines in my bloodline


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 29, 2013)

Thank you!

Sent from my SGH-T759 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## bunnychild (Sep 2, 2013)

Julia McMains
Crazy Fur Rabbitry
Jersey Wooly (chestnut, black otter, selfs, and siamese sable) French Lop (chinchilla)
Shadow won 1st in her class at the National convention and got her first leg
My goal for french lops is to produce excellent meat rabbits, and my goal for Jersey Woolies is to improve my herd, learn all I can, and get my name out in the rabbit world.
My instagram is crazyfurrabbits


----------



## Revverress (Sep 5, 2013)

Name: Holly M.
Tristar Rabbits
Previously raised English Lops; now focusing on Tans in black and chocolate and hoping to get back into the ELops in the distant future.

Wins: With my Englishes, the win that sticks out to me the most was when my little junior doe took BOSV at a huge specialty show many years ago. She went on to win many BOB and BOS awards in her show career, but that first major win proved my little bunny could hold her own against the big time breeders. She's now my spayed house pet, so I guess her wins are moot point now. 

Back in the spring, my black jr Tan doe took BOB over a large, competitive class. I was ecstatic that my first breed win was with a homebred Tan! Her dad took BOS to her, which was the icing on the cake.

Focus: I want to improve overall type in my Tans. I'm focusing on moving out most of the stock I have now to aim for Tans that are more filled in the hindquarter; it seems I have been plagued with juniors that go flat at around 5 months.

When I get back into English Lops, I'll aim for correct body type (seems we have a lot of ELops that look more commercial than semi arched!), and definitely cull heavily for health.

http://tristarrabbits.weebly.com/
https://www.facebook.com/tristarrabbits

Here is my herd buck, Woolcreek's Ax. He is a big sweetie and has a place here forever. I loooove my lover boy bunny. :bunnyheart


----------

